# Fehler beim Insert im SQL-Server



## kTULu (6. August 2004)

*[MS-SQL-Server] Fehler beim Insert im SQL-Server*

Hi zusammen!

Ich füge Daten über eine ASP.NET Seite in einen SQL-Server 2000 ein. Das Script ist einwandfrei in Ordnung - aber wenn ich es laufen lasse kommt folgender Fehler:

Ein expliziter Wert für die Identitätsspalte in der xyz-Tabelle kann nur angegeben werden, wenn eine Spaltenliste verwendet wird und IDENTITY_INSERT auf ON festgelegt ist. 

Hmm - ich habe einen Primary Key dort vergeben und IDENTITY_INSERT ist auf ON geschaltet. Auch mit Autoincrement um 1 immer.

Kann mir einer nen Gedankenanstoss geben was ich falsch mache bzw. wo der Fehler liegen kann? Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruss
kTULu


----------



## shutdown (7. August 2004)

> Hmm - ich habe einen Primary Key dort vergeben und IDENTITY_INSERT ist auf ON geschaltet. Auch mit Autoincrement um 1 immer.



heißt das, dass du versuchst in eine Spalte zu schreiben, die auf auto_increment = 1 steht?

das kann nämlich nicht gehen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. August 2004)

Hallo!

Versuch mal statt:

In meinem Beispiel ist 111 ein PK Wert.

```
INSERT INTO tblTEST VALUES(111,'ABC,234,'X');
```

Das hier

```
INSERT INTO tblTest (spalte2, spalte3, spate4) VALUES ('ABC',234,'X');
```

Sprich geb beim INSERT die Zielspaltenliste an und lasse in dieser Liste das Feld mit dem Primary Key weg... ebenso auch in der Werte Liste...

HTH
Gruß Tom


----------

